

A Comparison of Open Source Search Engines - mblakele
http://zooie.wordpress.com/2009/07/06/a-comparison-of-open-source-search-engines-and-indexing-twitter/

======
mblakele
One of the comments asked about how each engine handles updates, which is an
interesting topic to me.

Unfortunately reproducing the results would be somewhat difficult: while zooie
open-sourced the code
([http://github.com/zooie/opensearch/tree/b03e41ab04a480edd66c...](http://github.com/zooie/opensearch/tree/b03e41ab04a480edd66c4726bcb558afdeb04a94/exp/software/ohsumed)),
the test twitters and trec content aren't as freely available.

~~~
seanfargo
the trec data is (linked in the README)
<http://trec.nist.gov/data/t9_filtering.html>

